# new thread on block heaters



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, I own a 1948 Farmall Cub with 4cyl gas engine.I have used a 1500w electric space heater under seat and two heavy tarps,4 inch foam sponge on tarp and a thick piece of carpet over top of fuel tank-so whole tractor is covered. In the past,if temp got down to 10degrees or less-wouldnt start. Using space heater works-but kicks up elec bill too much. Have a oil pan holds 3 qts. I sent to specialty parts dealer for Cub,their product is Kats Magnetic Heater MBH1153. I know zero start makes these,I dont know of other brands. Any comments on heaters/brands/types I appreciate. They dont list any frost plug heater for my tractor-not that I've seen.Thank you for your help!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can check with Auto Zone,or NAPA,and see if they have one that might fit.
You can also use a type that fits in-line in the radiator hose .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd have to say that any form of radiator hose or magnetic oil pan heater will be a substantial upgrade from what you're currently using, and far safer in terms of fire. I'd also be inclined to think that if your tractor engine block has freeze plugs, and it should, then there sure seems like there should be a block heater for your tractor. Maybe get the dimensions of one of your freeze plugs, and go on a search.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Do check for the Frost plug heater. If you're not able to find one with the correct diameter for your engine, The magnetic oil pan heater would be a good deal. You can always cover the front of the tractor with some heavy blankets(Moving type blankets) along with a tarp if the tractor isn't under cover. A magnetic heater along with the blankets will make a big difference.


----------



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello! Thank you for your replys! I always keep the tractor covered,all of it with 2 thick tarps as I mentioned before I will check on freeze plug, none of the parts dealers for Farmall Cubs have mention freeze plugs. Zero start and Kats make magnetic block heaters,I dont know of any other brands! I will check on the freeze plugs,and continue to look at mag heaters. The magnetic heater is probably the way I will go for now. Thanks again to each of you for your help!


----------



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

*update*

Hello! There is no freeze plug on the C60 engine used in Cubs-this from two parts dealers. I am looking at Kats or zerostart magnetic heaters. Has anyone used the zerostart? im asking because a number of people say that their Kats had a meltdown. The zerostart operates by thermostat to max 250degrees. If any one has used either or both,please give your results. Im thinking the zerostart may be enough for heat-yet safer that Kats 300W which temp goes to 350-400degrees.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rmankty said:


> Hello! There is no freeze plug on the C60 engine used in Cubs-this from two parts dealers. I am looking at Kats or zerostart magnetic heaters. Has anyone used the zerostart? im asking because a number of people say that their Kats had a meltdown. The zerostart operates by thermostat to max 250degrees. If any one has used either or both,please give your results. Im thinking the zerostart may be enough for heat-yet safer that Kats 300W which temp goes to 350-400degrees.


This is just me but If I read anything about a product melting down, even if they were possibly improperly installed, I'd steer clear of it. Fires suck!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

In 32 years of working on vehicles, I've only seen ONE Katz heater melt down,and that was due to improper installation.
Most failures of these heaters,are caused by :
Allowing coolant to get too low.
Not keeping the cord secured properly.
Starting the vehicle, while still plugged in,and driving off.
Improper installation( the element should NOT contact the block).
Dirty/damaged cords,or failure to replace them.
Failure to use a GFCI-protected circuit,for the plug in .
Normally,when one fails,it simply quits heating.
Of course,This does not cover the magnetic heaters. I've never tried to use one,because ,quite frankly,I don't think they are very efficient.They are designed to heat the bottom of the oilpan,and if placed ,say,on the side of the engine/pan,it does not work properly.This causes the unit to work harder,to maintain temperature,and it fails.
I prefer the ones that fit in the lower radiator hose.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

My 350, 574, and 766 all have Katz heaters plumbed into the cooling system. Mine use what looks like the heater core hose from a car to connect to the block in two spots, one near the water pump and the other closer to the lower radiator hose. Sometimes they replaced a plug with a hose barb, and sometimes they put a T in line and hooked it up that way. I've had a few fail over the years, but usually that was because the cows ate the power cord. Yes, ate the power cord. Didn't rip it off and leave it on the ground, they actually chewed and ate it. Cows are weird sometimes... :lmao:

My 1066 has the core plug heater (actually they aren't freeze plugs but holes that are used to remove the forming sand when the blocks are cast) and I prefer that style. Its compact and a lot less work to install. The Bobcat has the same style heater, but as is typical with my Bobcat stuff lately, it just doesn't last. I've had to replace the one in the Bobcat one and sometimes two times per winter. Gets really annoying.

As for your tractor, I'd not bother with an oil pan heater. It won't do much to warm the tractor. You want to heat the coolant, which will warm the entire block and pistons, making the fuel vaporize and burn much more readily in winter. All the pan heater will do is warm up the oil, but your engine will still be cold. Just make sure you are running 5w-30 oil in winter and the oil will be plenty thin when cold. If your winter stays above 20 degrees, then you could run 10w-30 all year round. Otherwise run the 5w-30 in winter and 10w-30 in summer.

One thing I've found with cranking a cold engine is that if you put a battery charger on the battery for 15-20 min at a low rate, it will warm the battery and make it put out more power. A battery that is extremely cold will put out a fraction of the power that a warm (say 70°F) battery will. The battery has to heat up to around that temp to charge because the chemical reaction in the battery that charges and discharges it needs to be around that temp to work properly. If you don't use the tractor that much, putting a battery tender on it might help greatly. Make sure you get one that will work with your tractor's battery. Unless it was converted, that tractor is probably a 6v system yet.


----------



## rmankty (Aug 13, 2012)

*Thank you! External Tank heater for '48 Cub*

Hello,Thank you for all of your posts. I am considering installing an external tank heater,precisely to give engine overall warmth and reduce fire hazard. Does anyone have link to correct part number for Kats 1500 Watt ext. tank heater for C60 engine on '48 Cub? Is this unit difficult to install? In the meantime,I will keep Her covered Good,and use the space heater as needed.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link. It's a PDF ,and lists all the heater applications,as of 2014.
http://www.fivestarmanufacturing.com/getdoc/2c8a6911-c214-4190-9059-d6aaa10fe527/DC12.aspx


----------

